
What S.M.A.R.T Stats Can Tell You About a Business - LaSombra
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/smart-stats-exposed-a-drive-stats-remix/
======
NKosmatos
Interesting take on the freely available SMART data that backblaze freely
shares. What caught my attention is the overall low read/write speeds of the
drives, less than 1 MB/sec which is quite low even for mechanical disks.
Perhaps the HDDs aren’t being utilized as much as they could be, which in turn
affects their lifetime.

~~~
tbyehl
In the context of their business -- ingesting data that will never been read
-- and architecture[1], low average transfer per disk is to be expected. Prior
to the v5 Pods[2] they were on 1GbE networking as well.

[1] [https://www.backblaze.com/blog/vault-cloud-storage-
architect...](https://www.backblaze.com/blog/vault-cloud-storage-
architecture/)

[2] [https://www.backblaze.com/blog/cloud-storage-
hardware/](https://www.backblaze.com/blog/cloud-storage-hardware/)

------
loa_in_
It's about storage drive SMART functionality, yes

